# Your Favourite Hair Curler Brand?



## pinksugar (May 7, 2008)

I'm looking for a cheap one. I'm sure there are older threads on this but is there anything fairly new on the market I should look for?

and how much should I expect to pay?

I just want to curl the bottom of my hair up - would I be better with a hot roller kit?


----------



## Bec688 (May 7, 2008)

Babyliss and HiLift do fabulous curling irons, and they're approx $60, or you can use your hair straightener to do curls (providing you have a hair straightener!) or like you said hot rollers, it really depends on what type of curls you're after, hot sticks are another good idea.

Your hair isn't very long is it, about shoulder length?

shavershop.com.au have a great selection of curling irons/hot roller sets/hot sticks.


----------



## pinksugar (May 7, 2008)

it's not super long.. I wait to curl the bottom bit up in a kind of 'flick'

I've got velcro rollers but they're pretty much useless






I've used hair curlers before, they're pretty easy, what are hot sticks and hot rollers like? hard to use? how do they work?


----------



## KatJ (May 7, 2008)

If you're just looking to do the little flip thing, I would rec a straightener (with curved edges of course) or a curling iron. As for hot rollers, with patience they're fairly easy to use.


----------



## Bec688 (May 7, 2008)

If you just want to 'flick' the ends, use a hair straightener, like mrsjones said, when you bring the straightener down your hair and then when you reach the ends flick the hair up with the straightener and hold for a few seconds. You could also do this with a round brush when blowdrying, same principle, flick the hair up with the round brush and blow some heat on it for a few moments, and yeah, you can achieve that same thing with the curling wand as well, it's a matter of preference really.

Hot stick and hot rollers are really simple to use, if you're going for the flick it would be better to use the rollers than the hot stick, just pop rollers in the bottom, one turn around the roller should do for the "flick" you're after.


----------



## speedy (May 7, 2008)

I can't help with brands, but priceline have some really cheap curling wands and straighteners, so maybe it's worth checking there.


----------



## pinksugar (May 7, 2008)

I ended up getting a vidal sassoon one. It's not too bad, I tried it out tonight. Can't expect much better for $24.95 though! bargain!


----------

